# Feliz Año Nuevo



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello to all in Mexico. I hope that the new year brings you all happiness and health. For us, it will bring us to Mexico as we finally make the big move and start a new chapter in our life. Cheers! Greetings from Sacramento, California Deborah


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

deborahc9133 said:


> Hello to all in Mexico. I hope that the new year brings you all happiness and health. For us, it will bring us to Mexico as we finally make the big move and start a new chapter in our life. Cheers! Greetings from Sacramento, California Deborah


Well, you beat me to it, deborah. I was just about to post a Happy New Year greeting to all my friends on the Mexico Expat Forum. Tomorrow and the next few days I expect to be exchanging lots of "¡Feliz Año!" greetings and hugs with the people I see on the street and elsewhere in my neighborhood. And next year you and your husband will be doing the same!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Muy feliz año 2014!
Hope it comes with lots of health, joy, work and friends!


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

Feliz año nuevo!!!


----------

